
Ask HN: How to attract beta users for my SaaS startup - eddyT
I have launched beta version of my agile retrospective tool. And now looking to attract beta users.<p>What are the best practices others have used to get initial users and feedback.<p>here is link: www.reetro.io
======
Etheryte
While this might be a bit of a sour pill, I would recommend finding people who
are actually interested in your idea before starting to build it. That way you
can discuss what the users want and need before you even build anything,
meaning you don't burn your runway only to later find out you built the wrong
thing.

Some good candidates are local companies that use agile — compile a list of
local companies that seem relevant and go through their hiring pages, usually
it's something that's covered there, if applicable. From there on you can
reach out and see if they're interested in cooperating with you. The value in
targeting local companies first is that you can meet face-to-face for pretty
much free.

~~~
eddyT
Thanks for the good advice. I have started to crate a list of local companies
in Copenhagen and will start to approach them from next week.

------
mindcrime
Look for relevant Meetups / user-groups in and around your area. Contact the
organizers and see if you can give a quick schpiel at their meeting. Often
times groups have a policy like "whoever sponsors pizza for the meeting gets
10 minutes to pitch their company" or something along those lines. Or maybe
they just ask for a donation. Or maybe they let you do it for free if you ask
nice. Who knows? Just get in touch and give it a try.

~~~
eddyT
Thanks, I will try to find such communities here in Denmark, and see if i can
get someone to agree for a little demo. This idea is also good, I can use the
advertisement budget on sponsoring pizzas and can get some exposure to my
product.

------
provlem
Check out the list of Websites to Submit your Startup Website or App URL for
Beta Users

[http://freelancer.usercv.com/blog/30/websites-to-submit-
your...](http://freelancer.usercv.com/blog/30/websites-to-submit-your-startup-
website-or-app-url-for-beta-users)

It has extensive list where you can post and ask for reviews or feedback for
your product.

~~~
eddyT
Thanks, this is an excellent list

